# Cornish game hens and turkey necks



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

I bought two small hens this afternoon about 2 pounds a piece. Can I feed them whole? I also bought a pack of turkey necks. Are they to thick to give my 44 lb pit bull? Can they eat turkey necks okay? Any info would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Both are fine, I give my girl turkey necks usually once a week, cgh are too expensive around here to feed to the dogs but my ferrets and cat love them.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Yup, both are fine. I give mine whole CGH's as treats sometimes 

For turkey necks, I feed the tom turkey necks and cut them in half.. they are HUGE and one whole one would be way too much for mine. Then hen ones are much thinner, but my dogs have never had a problem with them. I feed those whole though.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

My pug can eat turkey necks. Your pit could eat my pug; ergo, your pit can eat turkey bones no problem


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

My 12 lb Doxie eats turkey necks. :biggrin1:


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

My dogs love turkey necks AND cornish game hens lol One is 40 lbs the other is 56 lbs


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Dixi, my 8.5 Mini Doxie plows thru turkey necks all the time, as can both 8-10lbs cats as long as they are split....they are an awesome complicated bone in meal and seem to touch every tooth in everyone's mouth!!:thumb:

And as far as CGH, they are great to feed whole, I've fed them, quail, chukar, game duck and pheasant whole....always a great meal!!:biggrin:


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the input. I only paid $4 for the CGH and I just got two because I wasn't sure if she could eat them whole. However, four turkey necks were the same price as the CGH. On a side note we are on week three of raw and she is doing awesome!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

We just had a close source for affordable cornish game hens open up by our house and we plan on feeding them on a regular basis. The only time you can't feed them whole is when they weigh more than your dog's daily intake and you don't want them to eat more than that! Haha. Where are you getting 2 pounders??? Haha

And heck ya a 44 pound dog can eat turkey necks! Dude, my wimpy guy (although he is 61 lbs) eats them no problem. I don't suggest them for gulpers though if they aren't the big tom turkey necks though. We gave Buck one (not a tom neck) and he didn't crunch once. So now only Dude gets them because he chews them into mush before finally swallowing them.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

magicre said:


> My pug can eat turkey necks. Your pit could eat my pug; ergo, your pit can eat turkey bones no problem


lest you think this is a knock on your pittie....let me tell you how badly behaved my pug was, so i was ready to turn him in to bbq, and then i saw this post and thought i could knock off two birds with one stone. LOL


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh yea, turkey necks will be NOOO problem! Feed away!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> lest you think this is a knock on your pittie....let me tell you how badly behaved my pug was, so i was ready to turn him in to bbq, and then i saw this post and thought i could knock off two birds with one stone. LOL


I tell Brody all the time that his brothers and sisters are going to have Chinese for dinner soon if he doesn't knock "it" off!Lol


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> We just had a close source for affordable cornish game hens open up by our house and we plan on feeding them on a regular basis. The only time you can't feed them whole is when they weigh more than your dog's daily intake and you don't want them to eat more than that! Haha. Where are you getting 2 pounders??? Haha
> 
> And heck ya a 44 pound dog can eat turkey necks! Dude, my wimpy guy (although he is 61 lbs) eats them no problem. I don't suggest them for gulpers though if they aren't the big tom turkey necks though. We gave Buck one (not a tom neck) and he didn't crunch once. So now only Dude gets them because he chews them into mush before finally swallowing them.


I get the perdue CGH at Market basket right here in Massachusetts ;-) they are just a little over 2 lbs.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

magicre said:


> My pug can eat turkey necks. Your pit could eat my pug; ergo, your pit can eat turkey bones no problem


Lol! That's cool.....no pugs on Bellas diet lol! Just the occasional squirrel


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ShanniBella said:


> Lol! That's cool.....no pugs on Bellas diet lol! Just the occasional squirrel


not yet, at any rate. 

for now, turkey necks are fine. LOL


----------

